# leaving a bale in baler



## Timz (Nov 9, 2011)

I broke my pto shaft while baling this evening. Then my tractor developed a major hydraulic leak. I was completely snake bit today. Any way pulled it in the barn and had to have a hydro line brazed.(again). Anyway will it damage anything to leave the bale in there for a couple of days? Thanks Tim


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

No. I actually leave a full bale and a partial in my NH575 between cuts. (I keep the bailer inside however). If you park it out in the weather, I wouldn't.

My bailer don't like an empty bale chamber start and usually rewards me with a couple misses before it settles down, hence the bale in chamber.

Square balers are like women. Fickle.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Square baler-won't hurt anything, I've seen bales left in them all winter.

Round baler-Get the bale out ASAP because it has a good chance of starting a fire if left in the chamber.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Farmboy555 said:


> Square baler-won't hurt anything, I've seen bales left in them all winter.
> 
> Round baler-Get the bale out ASAP because it has a good chance of starting a fire if left in the chamber.


I agree. Square baler in the barn ok. Round baler always dump it.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I'll leave the chamber full if I'm gonna bale again within a couple weeks, if I'll take it out. If I do leave it in, even over night, I'll take the tension off the springs.

And like ARD says, I can count on re-baling the first and sometimes the 2nd bale. I'ts the bales in the chamber that makes the new bale tight.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I do not have any problem starting a new bale with a empty bale chamber in my MF/Hesston inline. But I do spray the chamber with Fluidfilm after washing and putting to bed for a short winters nap.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> I do not have any problem starting a new bale with a empty bale chamber in my MF/Hesston inline. But I do spray the chamber with Fluidfilm after washing and putting to bed for a short winters nap.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I've never had a first bale out of any baler not need to be rebaled. Your baler must be special.  We are talking square of any size. Especially big square where even the manual says to rebale. Though on a big square you try not to let it bale a whole big bale.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Vol said:


> I do not have any problem starting a new bale with a empty bale chamber in my MF/Hesston inline. But I do spray the chamber with Fluidfilm after washing and putting to bed for a short winters nap.
> 
> Regards, Mike


You have a 'specia' bailer' then.

Every one I ever owned or seen always spits a dud first time and second time. I have no idea what 'fluid film' is. I use a mixture of diesel fuel and motor oil (usually the cheap stuff like Quaker State) mixed together in a gallon jug and sprayed on areas prone to rusting in storage with a penumatic spray wand made for applying engine degreaser (JC Whitney sells them).


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If this is a round baler, it can be bad for the belts depending how large the bale is.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I always leave a bale in the chamber, my first bale looks a little two toned but I've never had a problem doing so, always stored under cover.....


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

This last go around, the first bale out had a round brown spot on it and was quite a bit lighter. I think the brown spot was an errant mouse house. The cats in the hay barn obviously aren't doing the job. The wife must be feeding them too much Cat Chow.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

For small squares, the balers are always parked inside and I usually pull the bales out of the chamber when I'm done for the year and cleaning things up for winter storage.

For the round baler, I always try and finish with a full bale, but if there is a small partial bale, I'll dump it in the pasture or freestall of the barn and let the horse eat what she wants. I don't know as I have ever left a bale in the round baler more than a couple days, but didn't have any problems with it (the hay was dry enough not to heat too much).


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I never leave em in the rounder more than 12 hours......sometimes leave a bundle in the bandit for a week or so but like to get it out ASAP.....stored in the dry of course


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

ARD Farm said:


> You have a 'specia' bailer' then.
> 
> Every one I ever owned or seen always spits a dud first time and second time. I have no idea what 'fluid film' is.


Not really.......my old 24T JD would do the same......Fluidfilm is a metal protectant.

Regards, Mike.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Not really.......my old 24T JD would do the same......Fluidfilm is a metal protectant.
> 
> Regards, Mike.


Then you or fluidfilm is special.


----------



## Timz (Nov 9, 2011)

Didn't sleep well last night. Was worried about that bale all night. Wasn't the driest hay bale I've done. It is a round bale about 80 percent built. I'm a weekender and got caught with a bad rain forecast, I cut it Tuesday(coastal with Johnson grass) and was going to bale Saturday, but it rained. Sun came out the next day and I turned it twice. Decided to bale and was nothing but trouble. I will go back tomorrow and dump it if I can't get the u joint replaced. Had a new hydro hose made today. Can you just roll it out and re-bale? This is my first year doing my own hay. Lessons cost extra for sure. Thanks for the reply's.

Tim


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes, you can roll it out and rebale it. Depending on what baler you have, it will work really well or it might want to plug when you run it back through.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Teslan said:


> Then you or fluidfilm is special.


Have to be the fluid film because The Lord knows that I am not special.....

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

My 5070 NH doesn't have any problem starting a bale with an empty chamber other than the fact that the very first bale is a bit longer than normal. Between cuttings I leave a bale in the chamber as it would have to be cut the twine to pull it out and I see no reason in wasting 2 bales. At the end of the season I do take the bales out for winter storage. I will have to try some of that fluid film.....I like the looks of that stuff.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> to be cut the twine to pull it out and I see no reason in wasting 2 bales.


I've been known to trip the tie & make that last bale tied into 2 or 3 short bales.



> I will have to try some of that fluid film.....I like the looks of that stuff.


I do like the stuff. Just started using it last year. Wish I had tried it sooner.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I broke the mold today and left not one but one and a partial in the 575 and put it away, afterblowing it off, greasing and wiping it down of course. Gives the mice in the barn something to do... Amy feeds the barn cats too much so they don't mouse. 

My 575 will not turn the first nor second bale clean with an empty chamber, never has since I bought it years ago. It needs a bale to be happy for some reason. My previous bailer never had an issue, This one does. I don't know why other than square bailers are fickle like women. It usually misses on the left side first, then the right and then all is good for the rest of the session (unless I forget to make a 3 twist knot in the poly) and then it will miss on changeover.

I'll have to check out this Fluidfilm stuff sometime. I've always just mixed cheap motor oil and diesel fuel and sprayed that on.

Both Kubby's are a mess. I hate dirty tractors. Time for the Turtle Wax and a wash too plus a full fluid change, air and oil filters and cabin air filters. Got almost a thousand bucks in Chevron THF sitting in the shop. This hay racket ain't cheap.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Depends on if you're buyin it or makin it.....I'd say ifn I was buying, knowin what I know, it's damn cheap....


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Referring to THF, it's kind of hard to get in this area for some reason. My commercial supplier is a Chevron distributor but I have to buy mulriple pails or they won't get it in. I just bought a 55 gallon drum this time around, that made it easier.

THF works well in both Kubby's and is a bit less (not much) than SUDT plus it's orange (go figure) so you can actually see it on the dipstick.

I have to pull samples on both tractors for Blackstone to roast.

I swithced both Kubby's and all my vehicles to Rotella 5-40 T5 Synthetic last year, they all seem to to well on it and that way I only need to have one lube oil on hand. I can probably get Delo a bit cheaper, but then maybe not. Menards is pretty cheap on T5, like 21 a gallon versus AutoZone at 26, and Shell is offering a 5 dollar per gallon cash rebate on T5 right now. That brings it to 16 a gallon and thats not bad.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Timz said:


> Can you just roll it out and re-bale? This is my first year doing my own hay. Lessons cost extra for sure. Thanks for the reply's.
> 
> Tim


Yes you can use one of the frt tires on a tractor to roll a rd bale out as long as you unroll it the opposite direction it was baled. On rare occasions if not net gets put on bale I always unroll and re-bale the bale. I never leave a bale or partial bale in my rd baler. My neighbor left a partial bale in a baler and went to eat lunch. When he returned his baler was TOAST but his hired hand saved the tractor


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

So what causes a fire? The friction? I assume its not heating from being too wet. I bale mostly silage bales so of course I never leave one in the chamber but I've never heard of dry bales being a problem.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

My guess would be nowhere for the generated heat to escape, and of course the temp inside the baler is considerably hotter due to friction, bearings are generating temp as well.....once dew and humidity set in, the closed confined space and moisture from the walls and components of the baler then bacteria growth accelerates the process......that's an unedumacated guess....at best

I don't leave em because of the moisture factor, after a few days the become a bit slimy on the outside.....here


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

FarmerCline said:


> My 5070 NH doesn't have any problem starting a bale with an empty chamber other than the fact that the very first bale is a bit longer than normal.


Exactly....the starter bales are a little longer because of no back pressure from a exiting bale.

Regards, Mike


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

ARD Farm said:


> Referring to THF, it's kind of hard to get in this area for some reason. My commercial supplier is a Chevron distributor but I have to buy mulriple pails or they won't get it in. I just bought a 55 gallon drum this time around, that made it easier.
> 
> THF works well in both Kubby's and is a bit less (not much) than SUDT plus it's orange (go figure) so you can actually see it on the dipstick.
> 
> ...


What is a "Kubby"?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

shortrow said:


> What is a "Kubby"?


Kubota.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm the only one with any 'Kubby's' around here other than people who buy them for lawnmowers and playing farmer......

This is Deere Country, always has been, but I like being the odd man out. Easier to find your tractors in a sea of green.

Which is probably their biggest market even today(homeowners/suburbanites with liquid income) (I think at least). They do make a reliable, easy to handle utility tractor line, but not an intensive tillage tractor. You could use them for ground engagement but that isn't the intended use.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

discbinedr said:


> So what causes a fire? The friction?


Bad brg is the most common thing that starts a fire in a rd baler. There are many ball brgs that operate very close to the forming bale. I know a lower tailgate brg started my only rd hay baler fire. I've seen all colors of rd balers burnt at the local equipment salvage yard.


----------



## Timz (Nov 9, 2011)

Made it back out yesterday to deal with the baler. Got the tractor fixed, but the dealer gave me a too short pto shaft after I pointed out it looked short, he assured me it would fit. That's another story. So I dumped it out and unrolled the bale. I definitely baled some moist hay. Rookie mistake. The hay was really hot after two days in the baler(92 degrees here, hotter in the barn). There was moisture all over the belts and the bottom of the bale. I think in could have been ugly if I left in in very long. My neighbor finished up for me and I gave him all the bales he rolled. Thanks for all the replies.

Tim


----------

